# Ok once, twice, but three times... C'mon!



## hk3

Ok, as you know I have posted concerns about bogus sticks. I have posted less than I have problems with but now I am getting a little bothered.
I have heard numerous reasons as to why things are not right....

-bands do get stamped crooked...
-if it taste good who cares....
-do you trust your source.....
-etc...etc....etc....

Enough is enough- gotta draw the line somewhere here folks.

1. Why is it that all of my bands are straight and perfect from sticks I have purchased in person from dealers?

2. The theory of "smoke it, if it tastes fine then who cares" theory is just crazy..... it's not authentic in that it's not premium pickings and it's normally not rolled by a top notch torchedor. (period)

3. Here is my problem with the source..... it's online purchases that get ya.

Moral of the story..... when you buy something you cant see before you purchase it.... it's nothing but a gamble and a risk.

Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## Da Klugs

You need to find a different place to get your cigars.


----------



## chippewastud79

As old as it gets, if you know the source all of the rest of your worries should be taken care of. :tu


----------



## The Professor

Da Klugs said:


> You need to find a different place to get your cigars.


:tpd:

As wise as you are brief.


----------



## dayplanner

Da Klugs said:


> You need to find a different place to get your cigars.


:tpd: I never get fakes when I shop at Costco :tu


----------



## jarbuxx

I feel your pain. Any purchase not made in person can be nerve racking. I have come across so many good fakes, I'm not sure what's real anymore. There are places where you could buy boxes, bands, seals or even tax stamps. The fear of being ripped off has made me too paranoid to even enjoy an occasional purchase. I don't mind the relatively high prices, However; The added unkown of authenticity makes me prefer an opus x or GOF.


----------



## The Professor

carbonbased_al said:


> :tpd: I never get fakes when I shop at Costco :tu


:r:r:r


----------



## poker

hk3 said:


> 1. Why is it that all of my bands are straight and perfect from sticks I have purchased in person from dealers?
> 
> A: If you're referring to dealers in the USA, thats because they are not Havanas. Many NC brands have strict quality control guidelines in place from the cigars themselves all the way to the little band. Havana cigars do not have the strictest guidelines when it comes to the band. After all, you are not going to smoke the band.
> 
> 2. The theory of "smoke it, if it tastes fine then who cares" theory is just crazy..... it's not authentic in that it's not premium pickings and it's normally not rolled by a top notch torchedor. (period)
> 
> A: The "smoke it, if it tastes fine then who cares" is fine on 1 serious condition: *You have to have a solid baseline on what to compare it to.* I have seen way too many times a novice Havana smoker gets cigars, lights one and cries foul. I always wonder what is he basing his conclusion on? Now if it was someone who has been smoking Havanas for many years, that could be a different story due to that persons experience with what he is expecting to taste. Seen folks cry foul "because it tastes nothing like the one I had before". The "one"??? How does he know its not just in its 1st or 3rd sick period? Was the cigar he is referencing to the same age as the one he is suspect of? Were they both kept in the same conditions? You get my drift here I hope.
> 
> 3. Here is my problem with the source..... it's online purchases that get ya.
> 
> A: Welcome to 2008 and buying Havanas on the web. Airfare to your source for personal inspection is silly to even think about.
> 
> Moral of the story..... when you buy something you cant see before you purchase it.... *it's nothing but a gamble and a risk.*
> 
> A: Maybe Havanas is not worth it to you. Thats fine. Nothing wrong with that. Maybe a good Padron or Fuente is better suited to you, since you can walk in to most B&M's and see the cigar before you buy it .
> I've been in many shops in Europe where you cannot even pick up a cigar for inspection, so you better have a keen eye, and buy it on sight alone. Maybe this comes from too many folks squishing the cigar to check for uniform fill and they are not willing to risk you cracking the wrapper, only to see you move on and want something else.
> 
> Anybody else have this problem?


A: Not me.


----------



## hk3

poker said:


> A: Not me.


Ok. Let clear some stuff up here.

- I purchased most of my sticks in person from my local B&M's while living in Europe for 2 1/2 years and I was allowed to fondle all the sticks I wanted to....purchasing them or not. :r:r (seriously)

-These "tagged" sticks Im referring to were not purchased by me at an online dealer (I have never purchased CC sticks over the internet)..... They were traded, gifted.... aquired from members on this site.


----------



## poker

hk3 said:


> Ok. Let clear some stuff up here.
> 
> - I purchased most of my sticks in person from my local B&M's while living in Europe for 2 1/2 years and I was allowed to fondle all the sticks I wanted to....purchasing them or not. :r:r (seriously)
> 
> Nice! Wish I was able to, but was not allowed to in Switzerland & Germany.
> 
> -These "tagged" sticks Im referring to were not purchased by me at an online dealer (I have never purchased CC sticks over the internet)..... They were traded, gifted.... aquired from members on this site.


In your original post, #3

3. Here is my problem with the source..... *it's online purchases that get ya*.

Hence my reply


----------



## motownflip

That can be a problem. Of course, I would deal with that issue on an individual basis. Maybe only do trades with select members. I can understand how this can be frustrating.


----------



## hk3

poker said:


> In your original post, #3
> 
> 3. Here is my problem with the source..... *it's online purchases that CAN get ya*.


I was not referring to myself but others.


----------



## poker

ahhh. ok:r


----------



## hk3

motownflip said:


> That can be a problem. Of course, I would deal with that issue on an individual basis. *Maybe only do trades with select members*. I can understand how this can be frustrating.


I guess that's about what it boils down to.


----------



## The Professor

hk3 said:


> I was not referring to myself but others.


then, imho, you've got a couple of options.

(a) quit trading -- if you can't trust others, then don't. disengage.

(b) trust those with whom your trading and quit worrying

(c) take questions up with the individuals with whom you're trading. if you still think someone is peddling fakes and have evidence of that, take it to a mod rather than posting thread after thread

:2


----------



## hk3

The Professor said:


> then, imho, you've got a couple of options.
> 
> (a) quit trading -- if you can't trust others, then don't. disengage.
> 
> (b) trust those with whom your trading and quit worrying
> 
> (c) take questions up with the individuals with whom you're trading. if you still think someone is peddling fakes and have evidence of that, take it to a mod rather than posting thread after thread
> 
> :2


Thanks for the info.

I just started with the one thread..... and this one is more of venting and getting opinions.


----------



## pnoon

hk3 said:


> Ok, as you know I have posted concerns about bogus sticks. I have posted less than I have problems with but now I am getting a little bothered.
> I have heard numerous reasons as to why things are not right....
> 
> -bands do get stamped crooked...
> -if it taste good who cares....
> -do you trust your source.....
> -etc...etc....etc....
> 
> Enough is enough- gotta draw the line somewhere here folks.
> 
> 1. Why is it that all of my bands are straight and perfect from sticks I have purchased in person from dealers?
> 
> 2. The theory of "smoke it, if it tastes fine then who cares" theory is just crazy..... it's not authentic in that it's not premium pickings and it's normally not rolled by a top notch torchedor. (period)
> 
> 3. Here is my problem with the source..... it's online purchases that get ya.
> 
> Moral of the story..... when you buy something you cant see before you purchase it.... it's nothing but a gamble and a risk.
> 
> Anybody else have this problem?


Not me.


----------



## Addiction

I will echo that old faithful, if you trust your source you don't worry. I would trade with elder gorillas or I would simply acquire only from know to be good sources if I were buying habanos.

I would also ask any not well known source there source for the stuff that is being traded in this trade. I try to frame it nicely but I do ask. If its not a source I would purchase from I don't do that trade.

As far as fake gifts, nothing you can do there but enjoy the spirit with which the gift was given.


----------



## pnoon

Addiction said:


> I will echo that old faithful, if you trust your source you don't worry. I would trade with elder gorillas or I would simply acquire only from know to be good sources if I were buying habanos.
> 
> I would also ask any not well known source there source for the stuff that is being traded in this trade. I try to frame it nicely but I do ask. If its not a source I would purchase from I don't do that trade.
> 
> As far as fake gifts, nothing you can do there but enjoy the spirit with which the gift was given.


:tpd:
Knowing and trusting who you are trading with or allowing to be involved a pass is as crucial as purchasing directly from a vendor. Personally, I thnk it is unwise to have a pass that involves Cuban cigars and just saying "who wants in?"

I also think Kelly (poker) addressed this same issue with repect to passing along Cuban cigars. His spot on post is quoted here:


poker said:


> I would agree that the cigars are yours to with as you wish, but theres a small exception to this (imho anyways). That exception would be if the cigars are Cuban. Why? Because lets say you did a trade and got a half dozen or so Havana cigars. Just so happens, that Cohiba, Bolivar, Partagas, and Punch are actually Cohebes, Bullivar, Partotos, and Paunch cigars (all fakes). If these are sent back out in a trade, bomb, of bonus gift, take a guess who looks like the fool & will catch the heat if the recipient actually knows better? Yep, thats right...you do. Trust me, its happens.
> So, while it may be fine to trade, gift, bomb cigars you have been gifted by others, it may not be in your best interest if they originated from Havana (or a back alley in Tampa as in the hypothetical case pointed out above).


----------



## demiurgic

I am beginning to believe that there are several reputable sources online, their character shows pretty clearly with their immediate email communication and care to adresss some basic worries we all have with getting real cc's

I'm thinking that if we see them at our very Club, surely that counts for something right? Just putting 2 and 2 together. how can any source be in business for years and then show it's face in front of so many Elder gorillas who have been around for so long if they dealt in fakes to begin with?

It's risky for sure. 
And I typed a quick story for all those who are paranoid of fake cc's. This happened to me early 2008.

I Sent several Money Orders for a Mercedes I fell in love with to a complete stranger who advertised it on cragslist.

To make matters more edgy, he lived in Honolulu, and me, Big Island of Hawaii. 

I simply emailed this guy and told him I want it and I'll pay cash right away. I asked him, can I trust you? He said yes. I said, OK, you got a deal man. 

Went to the dock 2 weeks from then and prayed like hell it was there. 

Sure enough, It was on the barge, prettier than the picture online. Still runs like a dream and is extremely comfy. Older Diesel Benz. 

But he could have EASILY taken thousands and ran, and I would have never got that money back. True story.

Not hijacking the thread, just making a point about blind purchases online 

Gotta have faith in humanity coz what goes around comes around for sure. Never fails in my life.


----------



## newcigarz

hk3 said:


> Anybody else have this problem?


Just once.


----------



## Twill413

hk3 said:


> -These "tagged" sticks Im referring to were not purchased by me at an online dealer (I have never purchased CC sticks over the internet)..... They were traded, gifted.... aquired from members on this site.


At least one of those I wouldn't trade with is in this thread.


----------



## hk3

newcigarz said:


> Just once.


:r:r:r:r Yeah.:hn


----------



## MikeyC

Personally, I've just taken it that the risk of getting fakes is all part of the risk in acquiring CC's as much as the possibility of getting the dreaded letter is.

I have a couple of CC's in my meager CC collection that I question their authenticity, but I don't feel I have the knowledge to 100% rule them fakes. I did once trade with someone (in person) and _*definitely*_ get a fake. However, the lighting in the place was not good enough for me to see the band and while I was wary to trade with him it's difficult to tell a person to their face that you don't know them and therefore don't trust them.

In the end, when you're dealing with "black market" goods it's just part of the risk. :2


----------



## ResIpsa

hk3 said:


> :r:r:r:r Yeah.:hn


There was nothing funny about that, and I would hate for you to be so misinformed as to think that anyone thinks there was.


----------



## hk3

ResIpsa said:


> There was nothing funny about that, and I would hate for you to be so misinformed as to think that anyone thinks there was.


I believe I got plenty of piling on ring gauge banging back to know that wasn't a good idea-


----------



## Twill413

I also believe that peoples private RG comments need not be aired on open forum. Wouldn't be a bad idea to leave the comment and delete the list.


----------



## hk3

Twill413 said:


> I also believe that peoples private RG comments need not be aired on open forum. Wouldn't be a bad idea to leave the comment and delete the list.


It's only the truth so others can see how this thing goes both ways here.


----------



## Lanthor

Back on topic:

Some due dili and earned trust would enable a person to obtain a respectable selection of cubans just from members of this board and a few select other forums.

I view trading and PIF'ing as just another way to engage in the hobby outside of simply stepping outside and lighting up. Other than personally not sending out (in my view) crappy sticks, I don't take it too seriously.

I usually have no idea as to the exact origin (vendor) of a sent cigar. I don't care, if I light it up and it sucks or is plugged, oh well I toss it. If I light it up and it rocks, whoo hoo for me.


----------



## ResIpsa

Lanthor said:


> Back on topic:


I understand you don't know the background, so you'll have to take it on faith, but the above comments are, very much so, quite on topic in this thread:tu


----------



## floydpink

hk3 said:


> :r:r:r:r Yeah.:hn


I was wondering wtf is that? (the "Cohiba") Then I entered a thread (maw) and found out. Wow. That's a first for me...


----------



## floydpink

newcigarz said:


> Just once.


This Cohiba.... Salamone??? Reminds me of Mrket Steet in Nassau.


----------



## Lanthor

ResIpsa said:


> I understand you don't know the background, so you'll have to take it on faith, but the above comments are, very much so, quite on topic in this thread:tu


I know the history, just wanted to add my worthless :2 on the general idea and not that specific PIF.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## pnoon

newcigarz said:


> Just once.





hk3 said:


> :r:r:r:r Yeah.:hn


To quote one of the elders here regarding sending fakes:


poker said:


> I would agree that the cigars are yours to with as you wish, but theres a small exception to this (imho anyways). That exception would be if the cigars are Cuban. Why? Because lets say you did a trade and got a half dozen or so Havana cigars. Just so happens, that Cohiba, Bolivar, Partagas, and Punch are actually Cohebes, Bullivar, Partotos, and Paunch cigars (all fakes). If these are sent back out in a trade, bomb, of bonus gift, take a guess who looks like the fool & will catch the heat if the recipient actually knows better? Yep, *thats right...you do*. Trust me, its happens.
> So, while it may be fine to trade, gift, bomb cigars you have been gifted by others, it may not be in your best interest if they originated from Havana (or a back alley in Tampa as in the hypothetical case pointed out above).


----------



## NCRadioMan

And the reputation that comes with that kind of situation really never goes away.


----------



## Blueface

Wow!!!
Cohiba Salamones.
I thought I had seen it all.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

newcigarz said:


> Just once.


:r:r:r:r:r:r

you KNOW that was funny!!!!


----------



## SmokinApe

What about a barber pole salamone?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

hk3 said:


> Ok. Let clear some stuff up here.
> 
> - I purchased most of my sticks in person from my local B&M's while living in Europe for 2 1/2 years and I was allowed to fondle all the sticks I wanted to....purchasing them or not. :r:r (seriously)
> 
> -These "tagged" sticks Im referring to were not purchased by me at an online dealer (I have never purchased CC sticks over the internet)..... They were traded, gifted.... aquired from members on this site.


The coal face complains about the kettle.

I had nothing to say about that phony Cohiba you sent out. After all you didn't send it to me. But when you start questioning the integrity of the members of this board for allegedly doing something you have a proven history of doing--something that would have got your ass handed to you in very short order on just about any other cigar board--then I think a small reality check is in order.

If you think have a problem with one or more indvidual members, then I suggest you take it up privately with them.


----------



## newcigarz

Corona Gigante said:


> The coal face complains about the kettle.


----------



## poker

Lemme get this straight just so I dont get more confused than I usually am.

Am I hearing this right? 
Asking about legitamacy of a band thats printed a tad off center, is the same guy that sent out that pictured Chobiha Salamonyecristoballsack???

Please tell me Im wrong.


----------



## ResIpsa

poker said:


> Lemme get this straight just so I dont get more confused than I usually am.
> 
> Am I hearing this right?
> Asking about legitamacy of a band thats printed a tad off center, is the same guy that sent out that pictured Chobiha Salamonyecristoballsack???
> 
> Please tell me Im wrong.


I'd like to tell you that Kelly, but I'd be lying.

They are in fact one and the same guy


----------



## poker

wow (my first thought after confirmation)
pathetic (flashing in my mind)

Lets be uber critical what other folks send me as being suspect, but not be critical to send out a blatant in-your-face fake, even with 2.5 whole years of personally inspecting/buying cigars in Europe?

Welcome. You made it to the top 3 on my hit list.


----------



## hk3

Yeah, the whole story behind my MAW/PIF was blown out of proportion. To make things clear here folks, that stick was a known fake by me and everyone else on here when I first joined this site- _I HAD THE G'DARN THING POSTED IN THE "FAKES" PHOTOS IN THE BOTTOM OF THE MAIN PAGE LONG BEFORE I SENT IT. _

It was sent only because it was "different." Not everyone can roll a stick that large and do it that nice. I was not passing it off in anyway as being legit. Remember- I was confronted on a thread about it instead of in a PM.... and thereafter I was piled on. By the way WHERE IS THAT STICK TODAY? WAS IT DESTROYED OR SMOKED OR IS IT STILL RESTING IN SOMEONES HUMI?

Then I was hammered on for only sending two sticks instead of five....

Which was totally my fault because I didn't read the rules for the thread.


----------



## Jack1000

hk3 said:


> Yeah, the whole story behind my MAW/PIF was blown out of proportion. To make things clear here folks, that stick was a known fake by me and everyone else on here when I first joined this site- _I HAD THE G'DARN THING POSTED IN THE "FAKES" PHOTOS IN THE BOTTOM OF THE MAIN PAGE LONG BEFORE I SENT IT. _
> 
> It was sent only because it was "different." Not everyone can roll a stick that large and do it that nice. I was not passing it off in anyway as being legit. Remember- I was confronted on a thread about it instead of in a PM.... and thereafter I was piled on. By the way WHERE IS THAT STICK TODAY? WAS IT DESTROYED OR SMOKED OR IS IT STILL RESTING IN SOMEONES HUMI?
> 
> Then I was hammered on for only sending two sticks instead of five....
> 
> Which was totally my fault because I didn't read the rules for the thread.


Did you tell the recipient you were sending him a fake cohiba or did you wait until he asked you about it?


----------



## pnoon

hk3 said:


> Yeah, the whole story behind my MAW/PIF was blown out of proportion. To make things clear here folks, that stick was a known fake by me and everyone else on here when I first joined this site- _I HAD THE G'DARN THING POSTED IN THE "FAKES" PHOTOS IN THE BOTTOM OF THE MAIN PAGE LONG BEFORE I SENT IT. _
> 
> It was sent only because it was "different." Not everyone can roll a stick that large and do it that nice. I was not passing it off in anyway as being legit. Total :BS Then why did you not disclose that to the recipient? Remember- I was confronted on a thread about it instead of in a PM.... and thereafter I was piled on. By the way WHERE IS THAT STICK TODAY? WAS IT DESTROYED OR SMOKED OR IS IT STILL RESTING IN SOMEONES HUMI?
> 
> Then I was hammered on for only sending two sticks instead of five....
> 
> Which was totally my fault because I didn't read the rules for the thread.


Put the shovel down.


----------



## icehog3

hk3 said:


> Yeah, the whole story behind my MAW/PIF was blown out of proportion. To make things clear here folks, that stick was a known fake by me and everyone else on here when I first joined this site- _I HAD THE G'DARN THING POSTED IN THE "FAKES" PHOTOS IN THE BOTTOM OF THE MAIN PAGE LONG BEFORE I SENT IT. _
> 
> It was sent only because it was "different." Not everyone can roll a stick that large and do it that nice. I was not passing it off in anyway as being legit. Remember- I was confronted on a thread about it instead of in a PM.... and thereafter I was piled on. By the way WHERE IS THAT STICK TODAY? WAS IT DESTROYED OR SMOKED OR IS IT STILL RESTING IN SOMEONES HUMI?
> 
> Then I was hammered on for only sending two sticks instead of five....
> 
> Which was totally my fault because I didn't read the rules for the thread.


I am asking because I truly don't remember. When you sent it in the Pif, did your note specifically state it was a fake?


----------



## hk3

Jack1000 said:


> Did you tell the recipient you were sending him a fake cohiba or did you wait until he asked you about it?


I should have told him ahead of time..... but I didn't. Yes, that was my fault Im very aware of that.

See folks, here we go again. We have a drumming-up of the wild warriors to get them wound up to strike again...... This is how it always ends up.

People pick and pick and pick until someone snaps and then they get hammered.


----------



## pnoon

hk3 said:


> I should have told him ahead of time..... but I didn't. Yes, that was my fault Im very aware of that.
> 
> See folks, here we go again. We have a drumming-up of the wild warriors to get them wound up to strike again...... This is how it always ends up.
> 
> People pick and pick and pick until someone snaps and then they get hammered.


Let's take a look at who authored post #1. 
hmmmm.


----------



## hk3

icehog3 said:


> I am asking because I truly don't remember. When you sent it in the Pif, did your note specifically state it was a fake?


I have paid the piper for my wrong doings....


----------



## hk3

pnoon said:


> Let's take a look at who authored post #1.
> hmmmm.


Now see I know you too well Peter. You take shots at me every chance you can.


----------



## poker

hk3 said:


> Yeah, the whole story behind my MAW/PIF was blown out of proportion. To make things clear here folks, that stick was a known fake by me and everyone else on here when I first joined this site- _I HAD THE G'DARN THING POSTED IN THE "FAKES" PHOTOS IN THE BOTTOM OF THE MAIN PAGE LONG BEFORE I SENT IT. _
> 
> It was sent only because it was "different." Not everyone can roll a stick that large and do it that nice. I was not passing it off in anyway as being legit. Remember- I was confronted on a thread about it instead of in a PM.... and thereafter I was piled on. By the way WHERE IS THAT STICK TODAY? WAS IT DESTROYED OR SMOKED OR IS IT STILL RESTING IN SOMEONES HUMI?
> 
> Then I was hammered on for only sending two sticks instead of five....
> 
> Which was totally my fault because I didn't read the rules for the thread.


It seems that newcigarz posted the pic of that POS. I would assume he aquired it either directly from you or someone else.


----------



## Jack1000

hk3 said:


> I should have told him ahead of time..... but I didn't. Yes, that was my fault Im very aware of that.
> 
> See folks, here we go again. We have a drumming-up of the wild warriors to get them wound up to strike again...... This is how it always ends up.
> 
> People pick and pick and pick until someone snaps and then they get hammered.


It just seems bizarre to post a thread complaining about something you have done yourself. It like complaining about the recent spike in crime and stopping off to rob a liquor store on your way home.


----------



## hk3

Thanks for the ring gauge deduction Peter! That's twice for you now.


----------



## poker

hk3 said:


> I have paid the piper for my wrong doings....


According to who?


----------



## pnoon

hk3 said:


> Now see I know you too well Peter. You take shots at me every chance you can.


That's funny. You don't know me at all.

As for taking shots at you, given the crapola that you've posted, I would respond to anyone the same way.


----------



## floydpink

This won't end well.


----------



## hk3

Jack1000 said:


> It just seems bizarre to post a thread complaining about something you have done yourself. It like complaining about the recent spike in crime and stopping off to rob a liquor store on your way home.


Yes, and I have admitted to my mistakes so now I feel comfortable to address others about this.


----------



## NCRadioMan

I hate to repeat myself so I will quote myself. 



NCRadioMan said:


> And the reputation that comes with that kind of situation really never goes away.


----------



## pnoon

hk3 said:


> Thanks for the ring gauge deduction Peter! That's twice for you now.


And to further add to your idiocy, you post about RG.


----------



## icehog3

If you didn't let that person know the Cohiba was a fake before you sent it, why in the world would you start this thread?

IMHO, you were asking for this to start up again, even if it wasn't consciously....how would you expect people to respond to it??


----------



## hk3

poker said:


> According to who?


Well, after it happened I was dinged by 9 people. This happened a few monthes ago.


----------



## icehog3

hk3 said:


> Well, after it happened I was dinged by 9 people. This happened a few monthes ago.


And now you bring this to the forefront again, and I guess your RG is taking a beating again. I know this not because I know what it was before, but because you post about it when someone dings you.

A Mod asked you to put the shovel down. I suggest you do it now, or I am guessing this will end poorly for you. :2


----------



## NCRadioMan

hk3 said:


> This happened a few monthes ago.


But alot are finding out for the first time. Thank goodness.


----------



## hk3

icehog3 said:


> If you didn't let that person know the Cohiba was a fake before you sent it, why in the world would you start this thread?
> 
> IMHO, you were asking for this to start up again, even if it wasn't consciously....how would you expect people to respond to it??


Im still considered a newbie here..... I use this site for advice, knowledge of others, and to have a good time... not to get beat up by the elders who "run" this site.


----------



## Jack1000

hk3 said:


> Yes, and I have admitted to my mistakes so now I feel comfortable to address others about this.


Kind of like a reformed alcoholic complaining about all the damn drunks, Very noble.


----------



## hk3

Im taking ya'lls advice and tapping out.


----------



## poker

NCRadioMan said:


> But alot are finding out for the first time. Thank goodness.


Like me.



hk3 said:


> Im still considered a newbie here..... I use this site for advice, knowledge of others, and to have a good time... not to get beat up by the elders who "run" this site.


Then please, dont be a dumas before you get "run" off.


----------



## hk3

Thanks for the new avatar.


----------



## poker

Your avatar should be the least of your concerns here.


----------



## borndead1

I'm gonna add my :2 here, for what little it is worth.




Hal is my herfing buddy--but more than that I consider him my friend. Not a "homie" or a "cyber friend", but a FRIEND. And that title is held by fewer people than I can count on both hands.

Hal told me that he sent the "Cohiba" salamone as a joke--because anybody with even the slightest knowledge about CCs would know it was a fake.

I don't really know what I'm trying to say here, I just don't like seeing my friend take a beating when he really is a good guy who IMO is only guilty of poor judgement and posting before thinking.


----------



## ResIpsa

borndead1 said:


> Hal is my herfing buddyHal told me that he sent the "Cohiba" salamone as a joke--because anybody with even the slightest knowledge about CCs would know it was a fake.
> 
> I don't really know what I'm trying to say here, I just don't like seeing my friend take a beating when he really is a good guy who IMO is only guilty of poor judgement and posting before thinking.


I'm trying to keep my big yap shut, but I just.......

I really do not understand this logic. The OP has claimed it was a joke, I get that. What I don't understand is, how was it a joke?

That thread is specifically for granting wishes for cuban cigars and then in turn having your wish granted. How is it a joke for Tony to grant someones wish and send out legitimate cigars, and get fakes in return?

Furthermore, how is it funny for the OP to send out fakes to Tony, and get legitimate cigars in return, thereby profiting from the transaction. It's like money laundering, but with cigars. Cigar laundering if you will. Where's the humor in that?

I think most people here would say I have a good sense of humor so,

Please, I'm all ears.


----------



## hk3

The other Cohiba was his wish and it was real.


----------



## hk3

Hey! Thanks for stepping up and helping a brother out!



borndead1 said:


> I'm gonna add my :2 here, for what little it is worth.
> 
> Hal is my herfing buddy--but more than that I consider him my friend. Not a "homie" or a "cyber friend", but a FRIEND. And that title is held by fewer people than I can count on both hands.
> 
> Hal told me that he sent the "Cohiba" salamone as a joke--because anybody with even the slightest knowledge about CCs would know it was a fake.
> 
> I don't really know what I'm trying to say here, I just don't like seeing my friend take a beating when he really is a good guy who IMO is only guilty of poor judgement and posting before thinking.


----------



## poker

borndead1 said:


> I'm gonna add my :2 here, for what little it is worth.
> 
> Hal is my herfing buddy--but more than that I consider him my friend. Not a "homie" or a "cyber friend", but a FRIEND. And that title is held by fewer people than I can count on both hands.
> 
> Hal told me that he sent the "Cohiba" salamone as a joke--because anybody with even the slightest knowledge about CCs would know it was a fake.
> 
> I don't really know what I'm trying to say here, I just don't like seeing my friend take a beating when he really is a good guy who IMO is only guilty of poor judgement and posting before thinking.


Thats very good of you to stand by a friend. I understand and would do the same, but on here I have a responsibility to hold as a mod, and if it was my friend, I would have to wear the hat of a moderator here at CS first.

He claims it was a "joke". Did the recipient think it was really funny and know it was a joke? I doubt it, because I wouldnt think so if I was in his shoes.

Was it ever made "right" without having to be asked to do so? Or was it just left to hopefully be forgotten over time? I know he sent a supposedly "real" Cohiba in the same package, but how was it authenticated and by whom?
From what I see, the fake was never disclosed until the recipent confronted him about it. Yeah, I see the humor...not.

Tread lightly & with caution, because your word & and posts here is all you have to the other 8K+ members here that dont know you face to face.


----------



## hk3

I did try to make it right but the other person didn't want it.

The other stick was legit. I dont buy CC's over the internet.... I buy them in person from a dealer. That whacko stick I sent came from a vendor that I visited while in Switzerland..... you should have seen some of the other stuff they had!


----------



## fireman43

> Im still considered a newbie hereYes you are. Many of us are, but being a newbie isn't a bad thing. An a$$hat on the other hand with a lack of respect for the FOG's and MOD's of this board will get you nowhere but the door you came in back in January...... I use this site for advice, knowledge of others, and to have a good timeA little more reading and a little less posting may be just the ticket for you then since you seem to have a way of making waves quite often when you post. ... not to get beat up by the elders who "run" this site.Show a little respect for the Elders. I see none from you and guys like Kelly (Poker) are why there is a CS for you to come to. When he speaks, or any of the other FOG's for that matter, you'd do well to STFU and listen.





> I did try to make it right but the other person didn't want it.Can't really say as I blame him for not wanting anymore sticks from you. You should have been clear that it was a fake you were sending along instead of waiting to be called on it. Things would have gone much differently if that had been the case instead of how it ended up.


You've been given alot of good advice in this thread. Mine notwithstanding, you may want to heed some of it before it's too late to climb back out of that hole you're digging. You made a bad play and got called on it. Get over it and move on or dwell on it and find the door. We all make mistakes at some point. In the end it boils down to how we handle the situation, and that we make it right. A little more humbleness on your part would be a good thing instead of whining about getting picked on by the silverbacks.


----------



## poker

hk3 said:


> I did try to make it right but the other person didn't want it.
> 
> The other stick was legit. I dont buy CC's over the internet.... I buy them in person from a dealer. That whacko stick I sent came from a vendor that I visited while in Switzerland..... you should have seen some of the other stuff they had!


With that said I assume "you" authenticated it?


----------



## SmokinApe

This really makes me wonder about his box pass where he kept the extras... He also did a mid-pass "recharge." IMO the jungle is better off without this type of behavior....


----------



## SmokinApe

The more I think about it the more concerned I become... How did he know he wasn't sending a beetle infested fake as a "joke?"


----------



## hk3

SmokinApe said:


> The more I think about it the more concerned I become... How did he know he wasn't sending a beetle infested fake as a "joke?"


Cause I dont roll like that.


----------



## hk3

poker said:


> With that said I assume "you" authenticated it?


Yeah I did. The people I buy from dont sell online. Well, one does come to think of it.... but they dont ship to the states.


----------



## SmokinApe

So you claim....



hk3 said:


> Cause I dont roll like that.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

hey hal, your a nice dude and i am sure your intentions weren't harmfull at all.
just take the advice and drop it. it will blow over in a few weeks and you can continue to enjoy this site, i am afraid if this continues it will only get worse.
:2


----------



## poker

hk3 said:


> Yeah I did.


okay.:r


----------



## newcigarz

hk3 said:


> I did try to make it right but the other person didn't want it.


Yes Hal after you were called out on it , you did attempt to "make it right" and
I refused.

You know funny thing about CS is that you are able to download all your PMs into text format. I have several that i have shared with some of the mods here so the can be clear on what actually transpired. 
I could have made them public, but that's not how *I *roll.


----------



## Blueface

newcigarz said:


> You know funny thing about CS is that you are able to download all your PMs into text format.


Amazing how many don't know that option at the bottom of the page.


----------



## The Professor

Blueface said:


> Amazing how many don't know that option at the bottom of the page.


what?!? I've been hand transcribing them for almost 2 years!!!


----------



## newcigarz

The Professor said:


> what?!? I've been hand transcribing them for almost 2 years!!!


I thought your hands were cramped from something else. :r:r


----------



## ResIpsa

newcigarz said:


> I thought your hands were cramped from something else. :r:r


don't make Dirty McDirtsalot post in this thread....:r


----------



## The Professor

ResIpsa said:


> don't make Dirty McDirtsalot post in this thread....:r


As soon as there's a hint of wanking, Vic shows up. Go figure.  :r


----------



## ResIpsa

The Professor said:


> As soon as there's a hint of wanking, Vic shows up. Go figure.  :r


wanker, :tg:tg:tg:r


----------



## poker

Jay Hemingway said:


> hey hal, your a nice dude and i am sure your intentions weren't harmfull at all.
> just take the advice and drop it. it will blow over in a few weeks and you can continue to enjoy this site, i am afraid if this continues it will only get worse.
> :2


I doubt that considering it hasnt "blown over" in months.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

poker said:


> I doubt that considering it hasnt "blown over" in months.


werd, i was refering to this actuall thread, that may be forgotten about if he would stop replying.
now the cohiba missle crisis that was sent to newcigarz.....your on your own with that hal!!!
:mn


----------



## Twill413

poker said:


> With that said I assume "you" authenticated it?





hk3 said:


> Yeah I did. The people I buy from dont sell online. Well, one does come to think of it.... but they dont ship to the states.





poker said:


> okay.:r


:r. The flaw in logic here blows my mind. You authenticated the other as a "legit" stick, but need help from people here in authenticating others? Doesn't really speak to your ability to determine what is authentic or fake now does it?


----------



## JCK

hk3 said:


> I did try to make it right but the other person didn't want it.
> 
> The other stick was legit. I dont buy CC's over the internet.... I buy them in person from a dealer. That whacko stick I sent came from a vendor that I visited while in Switzerland..... you should have seen some of the other stuff they had!


Hi Hal. We haven't interacted much on CS. It's really a shame what's transpiring. I really had no reason to post on this thread until I read this post.

Just so I'm clear, the Whacko stick sent to Tony came from one of your Swiss Vendors that you visited frequently? I can't believe a Vendor would take the chance of tarnishing their reputation by peddling Fake Habanos even if they're sold as Fake Habanos.

If I saw anything whacky for sale anywhere, I'd be going out the same door I came in.


----------



## floydpink

hk3 said:


> I did try to make it right but the other person didn't want it.
> 
> The other stick was legit. I dont buy CC's over the internet.... I buy them in person from a dealer. That whacko stick I sent came from a vendor that I visited while in Switzerland..... you should have seen some of the other stuff they had!


----------



## Addiction

floydpink said:


>


OMG.

Seriously man, OMFG!!!!

I don't even know what the OP is getting hammered about but this post right here almost cost me a lung I'm laughing so hard over here!


----------



## Addiction

Wow.

Now I'm caught up and I won't dogpile because you are getting the business right now. But I do have to wonder how exactly you thought this was going to turn out? Its kinda like making R. Kelly or Michael Jackson elementary school safety monitors, there is no way that can possibly end well.

I personally find this to be very very bothersome. More than any other reason because I fell for this crap. I mean I'm a bit of a notorious hardcase, especially after last years Mr "my house burned down send me cigars" bs artist. I thought to myself then that I wasn't going to fall for the internet okey doke again but here I sat wondering how someone could take advantage of you and even considering doing a trade with you and blowing up your mailbox.

Serves me right for being an idiot I suppose.

One other thing, if you are making a joke and you share it with me, thats funny, if not thats mean. You know, I know, and everyone else here knows that you attempted to pass this thing off as real. You want to know how to turn your rep around on CS? Then own the dirt you did and quit throwing shade over it. Because I doubt very much the way things are going if you could trade VSGs for Cremosas after this is done.


----------



## poker

Addiction said:


> You want to know how to turn your rep around on CS? Then own the dirt you did and quit throwing shade over it.


8:3 odds its too late.


----------



## Twill413

poker said:


> 8:3 odds its too late.


Are you taking the action directly? What's your PP Addy? I am a degenerate gambler.


----------



## volfan

I am very non-confrontational so me posting is not piling on. My main question is, how does one real CC and one fake equal a MAW/PIF anyway? I mean, I do not play in that thread often because of my collection but even when I do, I send 5 cigars. I wonder how many hal got in return for his sending of 1 and 1. Great returns on investment, I guess.

scottie

Tony is a friend but I put away all of that when I look at who done what. You want to make it right, send a bunch of sticks to the troops in Tony's name, or donate to the site in Tony's name. And let sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## bbaug14

Every time I see a thread go like this, I immediately think of this picture. It speaks volumes. :r


----------



## MikeyC

I think at this point everyone is beating a dead horse.










This thread should be left to die in peace. :2


----------



## Mr.Maduro

MikeyC said:


> I think at this point everyone is beating a dead horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread should be left to die in peace. :2


If people stopped bumping it  maybe it would.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Da Klugs said:


> You need to find a different place to get your cigars.


I think that this reason is the only one you need.

Now I am not going to sugar-coat it like I did in previous years, IT'S TOUGH to find a good source nowadays, mostly because of the money involved. It was alot easier to shop around in the good old days. But then we know who ruined that. My advice is to think about paying more for your cigars than you feel market price would be. Most of the bargain basement houses that are legit are busted, overpriced, or have changed so much that I no longer care for them, so trying to use the house that offers the best price, or a price on the lower end of the spectrum is going to stick you in ways you don't want to be stuck. *Hey, it's a luxury item*. Reading deep into old posts in forums is only going to enrage you. The people back then that talked about the awsome cigars coming from vendor A or B at great prices are talking about the passenger pidgeon, man.


----------



## Jack1000

One Lonely Smoker said:


> I think that this reason is the only one you need.
> 
> Now I am not going to sugar-coat it like I did in previous years, IT'S TOUGH to find a good source nowadays, mostly because of the money involved. It was alot easier to shop around in the good old days. But then we know who ruined that. My advice is to think about paying more for your cigars than you feel market price would be. Most of the bargain basement houses that are legit are busted, overpriced, or have changed so much that I no longer care for them, so trying to use the house that offers the best price, or a price on the lower end of the spectrum is going to stick you in ways you don't want to be stuck. *Hey, it's a luxury item*. Reading deep into old posts in forums is only going to enrage you. The people back then that talked about the awsome cigars coming from vendor A or B at great prices are talking about the passenger pidgeon, man.


Did you read this whole thread? His problems extend beyond the appropriate sourcing of legitimate cigars.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Jack1000 said:


> Did you read this whole thread? His problems extend beyond the appropriate sourcing of legitimate cigars.


You got me on that one. I read his initial post and a few responses and then replied, which should be my right of course, but no, I did not read the whole thing and I should. I only hope I stay interested, otherwise I might just stop.
readreadreadreadreadreadread....
HOLY CRAP, that burning house thing was a hoax? haha, I'm glad I didn't send anything.


----------



## Jack1000

One Lonely Smoker said:


> You got me on that one. I read his initial post and a few responses and then replied, which should be my right of course, but no, I did not read the whole thing and I should. I only hope I stay interested, otherwise I might just stop.
> readreadreadreadreadreadread....
> HOLY CRAP, that burning house thing was a hoax? haha, I'm glad I didn't send anything.


No offense meant-- I just wanted to point out the the OP's original premise was not completely honest and giving him good advise on it--which you did--was not really relevant to the turn the thread took.


----------



## landhoney

One Lonely Smoker said:


> I only hope I stay interested, otherwise I might just stop.


Oh its interesting, at least to me it was. :bx


----------



## pistol

Wow, what a douchebag... Who sends out a fake on a MAW/PIF (and then has the gall to defend it)? Why isn't this guy banned?


----------



## rizzle

landhoney said:


> Oh its interesting, at least to me it was. :bx


Me too.


----------



## borndead1

Addiction said:


> You know, I know, and everyone else here knows that you attempted to pass this thing off as real.


No he didn't.


----------



## The Professor

borndead1 said:


> No he didn't.


Well, he kind of did. By not asking ... hell, even telling Tony that the fake was coming as part of a WISH for Cohibas, he passed off a fake as real. Whether he had nefarious intentions is a moot point. He did it. And now he's bitching about getting alleged fakes.


----------



## newcigarz

borndead1 said:


> No he didn't.


And you know this how?



The Professor said:


> Well, he kind of did. By not asking ... hell, even telling Tony that the fake was coming as part of a WISH for Cohibas, he passed off a fake as real. Whether he had nefarious intentions is a moot point. He did it. And now he's bitching about getting alleged fakes.


 :tpd: Might point exactly.

I said once before, some people should spend more time apologizing and less time arguing.


----------



## Kwilkinson

newcigarz said:


> I said once before, some people should spend more time apologizing and less time arguing.


I'm not entirely familiar with the situation, but I feel that if this guy (and most people in almost every situation) had apologized, explained, and owned up to what he did, then things would have blown over a lot more smoothly for him.


----------



## chenvt

Sorry to keep this extended, but I would just like to let it be known for future reference that I would readily accept a Cohibo.. But only an authentic one. If I see an "a" in there, I'm calling shennanigans.. So don't be pulling any of this Cohiba on me, I can tell what a real Cohibo looks like.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## txmatt

carbonbased_al said:


> :tpd: I never get fakes when I shop at Costco :tu


So your source is finally revealed.. Off to Costco for some more Marevas, haven't had one in 6 weeks now..


----------

